# France and Italy Summer 2011



## steve3436 (Jul 3, 2011)

Well just prematurely finished our first major trip to Europe.

We went via Calais along coast of France down as far as Bordeau, across to the Ardeche valley and then down to South coast of France and followed the coastal route into Italy.

Unfortunately we had a series of events that spoilt some of the trip; 2 of the 4 bikes being stolen in Brignoles, a sticking starter motor giving us issues when we stopped (worse was waiting in queue for Dover ferry), an accident in Genova due to an illegally parked car (Italy being shut so we could not get a repair) and finally a cracked exhaust manifold on the Autostrada 170 kms short of Calais.

This resulted in us and the motorhome being repatroated seperately by ADAC. We have been back about 10 days but still waiting for "Barbara" to follow.

We mainly used Aires and wild campedin France and had only been one night in Italy. We did find a wonderful municapal site in Luisgan.

We stuck mainly to none toll roads in France and sparingly used in Italy,however following the accident and decision to come home we used tolls from Northen Italy all the way to the breakdown just south of Saint Quentain.

The ADAC breakdown service has been good so far although alot of time was spent on the phone on hold waiting for the right people. Decision making was slowed by the fact we broke down on a Friday afternoon in August and most of France seems to be on holiday.

We enjoyed our first journey despite all the problems and look forward totaking "Barabara" out again on her return from France and repairs


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Blimey,thats really bad luck,but at least you are all ok.
The next 20 years will be trouble free   

Les


----------

